# Competition in Texas



## cubekid (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

We're planning to have a competition at the University of Texas in Austin and are expecting 15-20 competitors from here. We're curious who else might come to compete.

We'd like the competition to be official; assuming a WCA rep came, it could be although we have yet to contact them to arrange this.

It's expected to be sometime in late January or early February although this date is very flexible in a mostly forward direction. Most events should be accomodated (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 1-hand, BLD, Minx, etc.).

Post a response if you could make it or are just curious about how this is going to go.

E-mail Alex Goldberg ([email protected]) or Sapan Upadhyay ([email protected]) if you have any more serious questions.

- The Texas Speedcubing Club
Sapan Upadhyay
Alex Goldberg
Doug Reed


----------



## cubekid (Nov 3, 2007)

hm, so is there no interest at this point in time?


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Nov 3, 2007)

I live in Dallas and I'm interested


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a friend over in Texas that says he and a few friends would go.
He's about 3 hours away from Austin.


----------



## alexgoldberg (Nov 3, 2007)

AlexanderTheGreat, I am in Dallas for the weekend, from Austin. If you'd like to get together for an hour or so and get a coffee we can cube for a while, share techniques, etc. I am one of the organizers of this competition, along with Sapan (cubekid). E-mail me at ajgold04 at gmail dot com. I go back to Austin tomorrow (Sunday) morning.


----------



## alexgoldberg (Nov 3, 2007)

Dave, you ought to have your friend e-mail me: ajgold04 at gmail dot com
Texas is a big state. Where is he from?


----------



## Toojdwin (Nov 3, 2007)

I live up near Dallas, so I could probably make it.


----------



## Toojdwin (Nov 7, 2007)

If I start cubing regularly again, maybe I could do some big cube blindsolves


----------



## cubekid (Apr 16, 2008)

OKAY.

so... i guess me and alex never got the competition in january/february up... but we are still planning a competition in austin. i'm going to take the plunge and say that it's going to be either AUGUST 30 or SEPTEMBER 6.

i figure now that i've said a date, we can't back out. 

more information will probably come after this semester ends.


----------



## shelley (Apr 16, 2008)

My brother goes to UT Austin. I suppose I could pay him a visit and stop by the competition... or go to the competition and stop by to visit him


----------



## cubekid (Apr 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> My brother goes to UT Austin. I suppose I could pay him a visit and stop by the competition... or go to the competition and stop by to visit him



hahaha nice. does he cube by any chance?


----------



## alexgoldberg (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm under the assumption that it could be better for attracting spectators and having a more energetic event if the venue/room is located on/open to a large corridor of pedestrian movement, i.e. in a student union, etc.

Do you have experience/preference Shelley, and anybody else, about the character of the room in terms of privateness vs. publicness? US Open attracted people to come in off the streets. Denver was relatively isolated.


----------



## shelley (Apr 16, 2008)

cubekid said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > My brother goes to UT Austin. I suppose I could pay him a visit and stop by the competition... or go to the competition and stop by to visit him
> ...



You would think so, but no, not really. I gave him a cube for Christmas one year and taught him how to solve it, but last time I went home I found it sitting in his room scrambled, dusty and neglected.

Alex, regarding the venue, I would think an area in the student union would be best if you're hoping to attract passersby as spectators. But I'm not familiar with the campus, so it's just a suggestion.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 16, 2008)

the only problem i see with the room in the student union is that at least on the UT campus, it's surrounded by restaurants and the room in question is the main location for people to eat. so if we had the competition there, it would get in the way of people eating and vice-versa. i think that a room on the second floor would be better in that regards, though it wouldn't get nearly as much attention. but we'll see, it would definitely be a nice place to have it if we can reserve it.

@shelley: that's a shame that your brother doesn't cube. though i guess that's his choice, not everyone finds it as intriguing as us.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 16, 2008)

Even if you're not directly in a high-traffic area, I think having even just a poster on an easel in the eating area will draw people who are interested in watching. Pictures of the cube is a real eyecatcher for things.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 17, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Even if you're not directly in a high-traffic area, I think having even just a poster on an easel in the eating area will draw people who are interested in watching. Pictures of the cube is a real eyecatcher for things.



good idea, will have to remember to do that.


----------



## Cubegeek (May 7, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

I am hosting a Unoffical Rubik's cube comp. in Houston,Texas

Please Please Please pre-register for it if you live in Houston,Texas or near it.

www.cubegeek.net for more information about comp


----------



## cubekid (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

So after much hard work (and procrastination), we in Austin finally
got our act together and are going to host a competition. It will take
place at the University of Texas at Austin on August 30, 2008 (Labor
Day Weekend). All the information is available at
http://texasspeedcubing.org/2008fallcomp.php .

So you may be wondering to myself, "Hey, why would I want to come to
Austin for a competition?" Well, here are a few reasons:

1. You go to UT Austin and want to meet and compete against other speedcubers.
2. You like speedcubing and want to support us.
3. You live in Texas and want to compete in a speedcubing competition.
4. You like speedcubing and want to support us.
5. You don't live in Texas, but would like to travel to Austin and
experience the greatness of the town (if you're over 21, 6th street is
a great hangout )
6. Did I mention that you like speedcubing and want to support us?

Since UT Austin is a huge university, there's a lot of potential for a
good crowd. Plus, it would be a great way for us in Texas to have a
competition (it's been a while since there's been a big one in Texas).
As of right now, it's still unofficial, but if a WCA delegate would
like to come *hint hint* it would be awesome.

So if you're interested, please register and come to our competition!
And if you have any questions/suggestions, please shoot me an email at
[email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2008)

August 30? Wow, that's kind of short notice. Sorry, I probably won't be coming.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> but last time I went home I found it sitting in his room scrambled, dusty and neglected.



Neglected?


----------



## cwdana (Aug 16, 2008)

I JUST booked a flight back home to VA for Labor Day weekend. Looks like I cannot attend either 

Bad timing.

I was even thinking of going to LOTSofSLOTHS November comp in Williamsburg, VA (since "home" for me is actually Virginia Beach, VA) but, again, bad timing. His will be 1 week prior to my arrival in VA for Thanksgiving. 

Shucks.


----------



## cubekid (Aug 20, 2008)

Allright, so I've given it some thought, and apparently, 2 weeks is not enough time notice for anyone to seriously consider coming to this competition (duh). Therefore, I am postponing this competition until later this semester. That way there's at least a better chance of people being able to come to this competition. I will let you guys know when it is. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent. Look forward to the update.


----------



## cubekid (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

We announced a while back that we were going to have a competition in Austin around Labor Day weekend, but we had to cancel it because of some problems with scheduling with the venue. Well, those scheduling problems have been taken care of, and on top of that, our competition is going to be official! It will take place at the University of Texas at Austin on November 1, 2008. All the information is available at http://texasspeedcubing.org/2008austinopen.php

So you may be wondering to yourself, "Hey, why would I want to come to this competition?" Well, here are a few reasons:

1. You go to UT Austin and want to meet and compete against other speedcubers.
2. You live in Texas and want to compete in a speedcubing competition.
3. You don't live in Texas, but would like to travel to Austin and
experience the greatness of the town (if you're over 21, 6th street is
a great hangout ).
4. You just like speedcubing and want to support us.

Since UT Austin is a huge university, there's a lot of potential for a good crowd. Plus, it will be nice to have another official competition in Texas.

So if you're interested, please register and come to our competition! All the information should be on the webpage. If you have any questions/suggestions, please email me at [email protected]. 

Thanks,
-Sapan


----------



## d_sprink (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, I would love to go, but... I kinda suck. Avg. at 1:01. I'll start training.


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2008)

i think i may be able to go i have UIL (a band thing) that SAME DAY at the same time too... so i have to pick my sax or my cube .....


----------



## cubekid (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

So I wanted to give a last minute update to anyone planning on coming to the 2008 Austin Open (which is this weekend). I put a lot of information on http://texasspeedcubing.org and http://texasspeedcubing.org/2008austinopen.php about the competition, including information about parking, getting to the venue, etc. If you are coming to the competition, I highly recommend you read the information on the website. And I encourage everyone to come, even if you're slow. Competing in a competition is a huge motivator to becoming faster, and it's a lot of fun as well.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to either email me ([email protected]) or reply to this thread. Thanks, and happy cubing!

-Sapan


----------



## Odin (Oct 29, 2008)

yup im going to be there


----------

